# loft extension sugestions



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

hey everyone i am looking at extending my loft with an avairy on the front
and i want to know your thoughts,
i hava tached a pic of the loft as it is now, i have 2 ideas of how build the avary, the first idea i had was to build a cage that goes from the ground up under the landing boards, and extends out about a meter (3feet), if i go with this option i wonder what the best option is for the floor/ground i want to keep it prety nateral and dont want to put concrete down, thought maybe try to grow grass or other types of plants in the bottom???

the other option i have looked at is very simalar but insted of going to the ground it will stop at the hight of the windows (suspended) and will have a wire mesh floor? 

the things that need to be considered are cats (curently no cats have been a problem but there are a few in the area)
i also want to use the entrance to the avery as a basketing hatch ( buy putting a basket over the entrance with a sliding door hopfuly meaning the birds will be more confident to go into a small cace inside the avery

thanks for your thoughts


----------



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

sorry immage didnt load? 
visit this threed to see pics


----------



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/help-with-my-new-loft-26809-2.html


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

page wont load


----------

